
Books About Apple and Steve Jobs - WoodenChair
http://www.observationalhazard.com/2019/07/books-about-apple-and-steve-jobs.html
======
masonic
Yet another menu of Amazon affiliate links.

~~~
WoodenChair
If I was going to write a post like this anyway (I was), why would I not use
affiliate links? How do they take away from the value of the post?

~~~
masonic
Doing it in this was violates Amazon's TOS for affiliates.

~~~
WoodenChair
How so?

